# Looking for a comic about Transformation



## Gwayne (Sep 16, 2019)

I’ve been interested in transformation for years. While I find the act of tfing to be interesting there aren’t many works, at least not many I’ve seen, that really focus on the after effects of the transformation. So can anyone suggest to me a comic along those lines or at least one about TF’s.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Uhh the only one i know its called " Turning Pages 1 " its a little bit short and i think part 2 never saw the light idk

Its NSFW tho


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah, most comics are just the Transformation itself, and then it ends!

A couple comics by Valsalia are still ongoing though!



LUSTY ARGONIAN MAID'D: An Elder Scrolls parody, it involves gender bending into lizard and cat girls!

If you're familiar with the games, it'll probably be easier to get into!

Its mature, but not extreme!



OUT - OF - PLACERS: An ancient time, with unusual races of creatures, and gender bending through magic!

I consider this one to have a ton of tongue in cheek humor! Its not laugh out loud, but is quite humorous once you get through the introduction!

I started really noticing the subtle jokes about 20 - 30 pages in!

Its also SFW...............mostly!



You can find them on E Hentai, Deviantart, Furaffinity.......

Or OUT - OF - PLACERS has a site to read it!

www.valsalia.com: Cast – Out-of-Placers


----------



## reptile logic (Sep 24, 2019)

I have written a novel where transformation, and the resulting life-changes, are addressed in depth. No pictures, not short like a comic. Take a look:


www.barnesandnoble.com: The Accidental Ambassador: (Or Plan B)|NOOK Book

Edit: the Amazon link is not working right now; keeps going to basic page. Will try again later.


----------



## Gwayne (Sep 24, 2019)

@reptile logic I might check it out, thanks. I should’ve said this earlier but books are also fine by me.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 24, 2019)

Not too familar with many comics that really deal with life following tf. Off the top of my head mostly Housepets with the early part of King's arc and the current arc with Marion.


----------

